#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Ελεύθερο ύψος χώρων κύριας χρήσης

## 1959nikos

Απο τον ΝΟΚ
Άρθρο 2
Ορισμοί
95. Χώροι κύριας χρήσης των κτιρίων είναι όσοι προ−
ορίζονται για την εξυπηρέτηση της βασικής χρήσης
του κτιρίου και την παραμονή των χρηστών του σε
αυτούς, όπως είναι σε κτίρια κατοικίας τα υπνοδωμάτια,
οι χώροι διημέρευσης, οι κουζίνες, τα γραφεία. Οι χώροι
κύριας χρήσης έχουν για τα κτίρια που κατασκευάζονται
μετά την έναρξη ισχύος του παρόντος ελεύθερο ύψος
τουλάχιστον 2,65 μ.

Απο τον Κτιριοδομικο
1. Επιτρεπομενα ελευθερα υψη.
αα. Για κυρια χρηση 2,40μ.

Τι εγινε, ψηλωσαμε αποτομα?

----------


## Xάρης

Ως λαός ψηλώνουμε αλλά προφανώς διορθώθηκε λάθος του παρελθόντος.
Το 2,40 ήταν πολύ χαμηλό.
Καταθέτω δε την προσωπική μου εμπειρία ως μελετητής στατικών σε οικοδομές που στα αρχιτεκτονικά φαίνονταν το ελεύθερο ύψος 2,40μ (μικτό 2,60μ) για να βγει ένας όροφος ακόμα. Οι δοκοί έπρεπε να έχουν ύψος το πολύ 0,50μ, γεγονός που δημιουργεί πρόβλημα με τον πολύ οπλισμό και τα υποστύλωμα που μπορεί να προκύψουν "κοντά".
Πού να έχεις μπαλκονόπορτα κάτω από δοκό με χώρο τουλάχιστον 15cm για το στόρι;
Το καθαρό ύψος της πόρτας αν αφαιρέσεις την κάσα βγαίνει 1,95μ στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.
Φυσικά όλα αυτά τα θέματα λύνονταν με την αυθαίρετη αύξηση του ύψους κατά 20~25cm (όχι δεν ήμουν επιβλέπων).

Έτσι είχαμε πλήρεις και απόλυτα σύννομες μελέτες, αλλά αυθαίρετες ως προς το ύψος κατασκευές.

Θεωρώ ότι είναι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση η αύξηση του ελεύθερου ύψους κύριων χώρων από 2,40μ στα 2,65μ.

----------


## 1959nikos

Οποτε φαινεται αποτι λες οτι ειναι οριστικο.
Η δικια μου εμπειρια (και δεν διαφωνω με τα κατασκευαστικα ππροβληματα που λες) ειναι οτι το 2,40 φτιαχνει αρκετα συμπαθητικο χωρο για κουζινα και με ενα ανεστραμενο δοκαρι εφτιαχνες ενα ωραιο παταρι (μελλοντικο thread πολυ ενδιαφερον) απο πανω.

----------


## Xάρης

Μα αφού ο ΝΟΚ ψηφίστηκε από τη βουλή και δημοσιεύθηκε σε ΦΕΚ. Προφανώς και είναι οριστικό.

Το ελεύθερο ύψος 2,40μ είναι ανεκτό μόνο σε μικρούς σε εμβαδόν χώρους, όπως η κουζίνα που αναφέρεις. Σε μεγαλύτερους, π.χ. σαλόνι, είναι πολύ λίγο.
Και πάλι όμως δημιουργούνται τα προβλήματα που αναφέρω και τελικά δεν νομίζω ότι εφαρμόστηκε στην πράξη. Το 2,40μ ήταν τόσο μικρό που οδηγούσε τους εργολάβους στην παρανομία, αν επιθυμούσαν να πουλήσουν τα διαμερίσματα τους. Γιατί δεν νομίζω ιδιοκτήτης που ανεγείρει μια διώροφη μονοκατοικία να δημιουργήσει χώρους με ελεύθερο ύψος 2,40μ.

Τέλος, τα ανεστραμμένα δοκάρια που αναφέρεις, δεν μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν παρά μόνο αν ο όροφος είναι ο τελευταίος και δεν υπάρχει μάλιστα πρόβλεψη για άλλον όροφο, ή αν είναι περιμετρικά και δεν υπάρχουν εξώστες.

----------


## 1959nikos

Αναρωτιεμαι δεν θαπρεπε να γινει αναθεωρηση του κτιριοδομικου? Ο ΝΟΚ υπερισχυει?

Τι προβλημα βλεπεις σαν Πολιτικος στα μεμονωμενα αντεστραμενα δοκαρια? (τα χρησιμοποιω πολλες φορες για να λυσω αρχιτεκτονικα προβληματα)

οσο για τις μονοκατοικιες που λες, φαντασου ενιαιο χωρο με καθαρα υψη 2,40 μετα 3,50 μετα 5,00.
http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/5605/img0881wi.jpg

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΝΟΚ, ως νεώτερος, κατισχύει του κτιριοδομικού.

Τα αρχιτεκτονικά προβλήματα με τα ανεστραμμένα δοκάρια τα ανέφερα παραπάνω.
Ένα ακόμα είναι η κατάτμηση της επιφάνειας του δώματος λόγω των εσωτερικών ανεστραμμένων δοκών. Αυτό σημαίνει είτε οπές στις δοκούς για να επικοινωνούν οι κατατμημένες επιφάνειες και να παροχετεύονται τα όμβρια, είτε ξεχωριστές υδρορροές από κάθε τέτοια επιφάνεια.

Στατικά προβλήματα ή καλύτερα θέματα, έχουμε τα εξής:
α) πώς θα σκυροδετηθούν, σε δύο φάσεις, πρώτα οι πλάκες και μετά ο κορμός των δοκών ή σε μία;
β) αν σκυροδετηθούν σε μία φάση, υπάρχει δυσκολία κατασκευής του ξυλοτύπου και το σκυρόδεμα θα πρέπει να έχει μικρότερη κάθιση.
γ) σε μεγάλου μήκους δοκούς, απαιτείται περισσότερος καμπτικός οπλισμός στο άνοιγμα λόγω του ότι πλέον στο μέσο λειτουργεί ως ορθογωνική δοκός και όχι ως πλακοδοκός καθότι η πλάκα βρίσκεται στην εφελκυόμενη πλευρά.

----------


## teo_z

Εάν κάνω μία προσθήκη κατ' επέκταση σε ένα κτίριο που έχει ελεύθερο ύψος 2,40 μπορώ να κάνω και την προσθήκη με το ίδιο ύψος ή θα με αναγκάσει να πάω στο 2,65; Είμαι και σε παραδοσιακό οικισμό και θα είναι πολύ άσχημο να το κάνω ψηλότερο. Άσε που προκύπτουν και κατασκευαστικά προβλήματα!

----------


## Xάρης

Η προσθήκη κατ' επέκταση θα γίνει με την έκδοση άδειας δόμησης βάσει του ΝΟΚ. Άρα το ελάχιστο ελεύθερο ύψος είναι τα 2,65μ.

----------


## Analogws

Επομένως πάμε πλέον σε *ύψη ορόφου 3,20 - 3,25μ* έτσι?  :Θυμωμένος:  Από συνήθεια άρχισα να σχεδιάζω με ύψος 3,00 μ τώρα φτου κ από την αρχή..

----------


## Xάρης

Πώς προκύπτει το 3,20;
Αν θέλουμε καθαρό ύψος 2,65μ τότε θέλουμε μεικτό 2,90μ.
Υπολογίζω 0,15μ το πάχος της πλάκας σκυροδέματος, 0,08 το πάχος του δαπέδου και 0,02μ το πάχος του επιχρίσματος της οροφής.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα*

ΝΟΚ ΑΡΘΡΟ 2 & 25:*
Ελεύθερο ύψος σε τυχόν σημείο του δαπέδου ορόφου ή χώρου κτιρίου είναι το μήκος της κατακόρυφης γραμμής μεταξύ του ανώτατου σημείου του τελειωμένου δαπέδου μέχρι το κατώτατο σημείο της τελειωμένης οροφής ή τυχόν ψευδοροφής.

Οι χωροι κυριας χρησης συμφωνα με τον ΝΟΚ πρεπει να εχουν καθαρο ελευθερο υψος 2.65

Οι βοηθιτικοι χωροι  πρεπει να εχουν καθαρο ελευθερο υψος 2.20.Αυτο αναγραφεται και στην τεχνικη οδηγια του ΝΟΚ αλλα και στην &1 του αρθρου 8 του κτιριοδομικου

*Ομως ο κτιριοδομικος αναφερει επισης  στην &1 οτι:*
Ανεξάρτητα από χρήση κάτω από δοκούς ή άλλα δομικά στοιχεία που προεξέχουν κάτω  από τις οροφές ή τις ψευδοροφές τους το ελαχιστο επιτρεπομενο υψος ειναι  2,00 Μ.

Νομιζω λοιπον οτι μπορει με τον ΝΟΚ να αλλαξε το επιτρεπομενο υψος χωρου κυριας χρησης και να εγινε 2.65 αλλα ειναι σε ισχυ η παραπανω παραγραφος του κτιριοδομικου που αναφερει οτι κατω απο δοκο το ελαχιστο επιτρεπομενο υψος ειναι 2.00

Επομενως γιατι απαιτειται οροφος 3.20-3.25 μ ?

Θεωρω οτι μικτο υψος οροφου 3.00 μ μας αρκει για να επιτυχουμε το 2.65 καθαρο ελευθερο

*Χαρη με προλαβες δεν ειχα δει οτι ηδη ειχες απαντησει

----------


## Analogws

Iσμήνη & Χάρη αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ ..το ελεύθερο ύψος κάτω από το δοκάρι [(3,00-0,15-0,08) = 2,77μ - 0,35μ (κρέμαση δοκού) = 2,42μ . 

Λέτε να ισχύει ακόμη η διάταξη του κτιριοδομικού που πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις? 

ή πρέπει παντού να έχω ελεύθερο ύψος ακόμα κ κάτω από τα δοκάρια τουλάχιστον 2,65μ.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο Κτιροδομικός εξακολουθεί να ισχύει, δεν καταργήθηκε.
Η μόνη διάταξη του κτιριοδομικού που έχει τροποποιηθεί είναι αυτή που αφορά το καθαρό ύψος των χώρων κύριας χρήσης που με τον ΝΟΚ αυξήθηκε από 2,40μ σε 2,65μ.
Άρα, για τους χώρους βοηθητικής χρήσης ισχύει το 2,20μ και για κάτω από δοκούς ισχύει το 2,00μ..

Δες και το παρακάτω:
*
Ερωταπαντήσεις ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ–ΥΔΟΜ/ΚΜ: Μέρος XV/2*

Εξακολουθεί να ισχύει το άρθρο 8, §2.1 του Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού σε συνδυασμό με τα οριζόμενα στον Ν.4067/2012 περί ελεύθερου ύψους;

Ναι, εξακολουθεί να ισχύει και καθορίζει τον τρόπο μέτρησης του πραγματοποιούμενου ελεύθερου ύψους, όπως και το τμήμα του ίδιου άρθρου του Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού που καθορίζει το ελεύθερο ύψος βοηθητικού χώρου στα 2,20 μ. τουλάχιστον (δες τεύχος τεχνικών οδηγιών Υ.Π.Ε.Κ.Α. για την εφαρμογή του Ν.Ο.Κ., άρθρο 2 §95 και §96).

----------


## Analogws

Χάρη σε υπερευχαριστώ ..καλύφθηκα πλήρως..!

----------


## TOLIS17

Συνάδελφοι πάνω στο ίδιο θέμα περί επιτρεπόμενο ύψος χώρων κύριας χρήσης έχω μία περίπτωση σε΄ένα διατηρητέο του προηγούμενο αιώνα όπου ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει να βγάλει άδεια ΤΕΚ (τουριστικής επιπλ. κατοικίας). Σε αυτό το κτίριο στον υπόγειο χώρο (υπόσκαφο), βρίσκεται η κουζίνα και το μπάνιο όπου έχει καθαρό ύψος 2.20μ.  Εγώ, για να μην κάνω κάποιες μετατροπές και μεταφέρω την κουζίνα επάνω, καθώς είναι διατηρητέο και κάθε μετατροπή θα είναι μαρτύριο,  θέλω ένα καλό επιχείρημα για το ότι ο υπόγειος χώρος αυτός μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως χώρος κύριας χρήσης. Ο μόνος περιορισμός είναι το ύψος για το οποίο δεν μπορώ να τον ορίσω χώρο κύριας χρήσης.......... Μηπως το γεγονός ότι το κτίριο προϋφίσταται του 20ού αιώνα με απαλλάσει από τους περιορισμούς τόσο του ΝΟΚ όσο και του ΓΟΚ?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε το άρθρο 6 του ΝΟΚ και το Έγγραφο της Δ/νσης Αρχιτεκτονικής του ΥΠΕΚΑ 45102/31.07.2013, μπορεί να βρεις κάτι ενδιαφέρον.

Αν η κουζίνα και το λουτρό είναι από κατασκευής στο υπόγειο του διατηρητέου και όχι από μεταγενέστερη μετατροπή πώς θα τα μεταφέρεις σ' άλλο σημείο; Πρέπει να πάρεις άδεια που ενδεχομένως να μην σου δίνουν και να θέλεις να τα μεταφέρεις.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Στις κατοικιες συμφωνα με το αρθρο 11&6ι ακομα και αν το υπογειο εχει υψος 2.20 δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για κυρια χρηση? Αν ναι το επομενο ερωτημα ειναι αν οι τουριστικες κατοικιες υπαγονται κατα τον ΝΟΚ γενικα στις κατοικιες

----------


## Xάρης

*@TOLIS17*
Το κτήριο έχει οικοδομική άδεια;
Είναι προ του 1929; 
Χρησιμοποιήθηκε ο ΓΟΚ 1929;

Το 2,20μ επιτρέπονταν σε υπόγεια μόνο σε βοηθητικές χρήσεις (αποθήκες, λεβητοστάσια, κ.λπ.).

ΓΟΚ 1929, άρθρο 93, §2:
"Τα ύψη των ορόφων των διαμερισμάτων δύνανται να μειώνται μέχρι των κάτωθι ορίων, οσάκις πρόκειται περί υπογείων και των τούτοις εξομοιουμένων ως άνω αποθηκών και λοιπών βοηθητικών χώρων μη πολυσύχναστων, περί διαμερισμάτων εχόντων ανοίγματα επί οδών και λοιπών ελευθέρω χώρων (απ΄ευθείας φωτισμού και αερισμού) πλάτους μείζονος του επιτρέποντος την εφαρμογήν του απολύτως μεγίστου ύψους και περί μικρών κατοικιών εις τα μη κεντρικά (εμπορικά) τμήματα των κωμών.
Υπογείου 2,20μ."

*@ Ισμήνη*
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το υπόγειο που θα έχει κύρια χρήση εξαιρείται μόνο του φυσικού φωτισμού και αερισμού και όχι του ελάχιστου επιτρεπόμενου ύψους που ορίζεται από τον ΝΟΚ σε 2,65μ..
Αν ο νομοθέτης επιθυμούσε να υπάρχει εξαίρεση και για το ύψος του υπόγειου χώρου κύριας χρήσης, θα το ανέφερε όπως έκανε για τον φωτισμό και τον αερισμό.

----------


## Analogws

Περί ελεύθερου ύψους η συνέχεια αλλά για εσωτερικό εξώστη (πατάρι).Από το τεύχος τεχν. οδηγιών:

_παρ. 28 (σε συνδυασμό με το άρθρο 11 παρ. 6ιδ)
Ο ανοιχτός χώρος του εσωτερικού εξώστη έχει ελάχιστο ύψος
ανάλογα με τη χρήση του και δεν προσμετρείται στο Σ.Δ. έως
το 10% της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης του κτιρίου_

Επομένως ένα πατάρι ως βοηθητικός χώρος πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστον ελεύθερο ύψος 2,20μ έτσι?
Στην παρακάτω περίπτωση το χαμηλό τμήμα του παταριού πρέπει να είναι έχει ύψος 2,20..

Μήπως λόγω της κλίσης θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε το μέσο ελεύθερο ύψος (Α+Β)/2>2,20μ :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Xάρης

Σε κάθε σημείο πρέπει το ελεύθερο ύψος να είναι 2,20μ για βοηθητικούς χώρους.
Εξαιρούνται μόνο τα σημεία κάτω από δοκούς.

----------


## TOLIS17

@ Χάρης

-Το κτίριο δεν έχει Ο.Α. ανέγερσης.  Έχει μία Ο.Α. επισκευής του 2004 όπου περιέργως δεν έχει τομές αλλά ούτε κατόψεις. Έχει μόνο δύο όψεις και το τοπογραφικό, όπου ο συγκεκριμένος όροφος περιγράφεται ως ισόγειος. Πάνω στο τοπογραφικό γράφει 3-όροφος κατοικία ενώ στους υπολογισμούς γράφει 2-όροφη με ισόγειο κελάρι. 

-Έάν είναι προ του 1929 παρόλο που ο ιδιοκτήτης μου είπε, "σίγουρα" δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω από πουθενά. Η συμβολαιογραφική πράξη αλλά και το τοπογραφικό αναφέρει παλαιά κτίσματα. Κι εγώ βέβαια θα έλεγα ότι είναι προ του 29 γιατί τυχαίνει να ξέρω καλά τον πελάτη μου και να γνωρίζω ότι ο παππούς του μεγάλωσε από μικρός σε αυτό το σπίτι και ο άνθρωπος γεννήθηκε τον προηγούμενο αιώνα. Αυτό όμως δεν αρκεί...........Δεν ξέρω βέβαια εάν υπάρχουν Α/Φ από αυτήν την εποχή σε αυτήν την περιοχή............

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Στον κατάλογο του ΟΚΧΕ βλέπω και αεροφωτογραφίες από το 1929!

Μήπως υπάρχουν χρήσιμες πληροφορίες στο ΦΕΚ με το οποίο χαρακτηρίστηκε διατηρητέο;
Στην οικοδομική άδεια επισκευής του 2004 (πρόσφατη) μήπως γίνεται αναφορά σε κάποιο έγγραφο για παλαιότερες άδειες;
Επικοινώνησες με τον μηχανικό που εμφανίζεται στην άδεια 2004;
Η επισκευή τι αφορούσε;
Από την αυτοψία (υδραυλική εγκατάσταση, δάπεδα κ.λπ.) προκύπτει ότι η κουζίνα και το λουτρό είναι από κατασκευής στο υπόγειο;
Ερωτήματα τα οποία θα έθετα στον εαυτό μου.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Να ενημερωσω οτι μετα απο ελεγχο που περασα:
1.Tο υπογειο μπορει να εχει υψος και πανω απο 3μ .Υπαρχει περιορισμος μονος ως προς το ελαχιστο υψος αναλογα την χρηση του.
2.Ειχε δικιο ο χαρης στο #18 το υπογειο εφοσον εχει κυρια χρηση πρεπει να ειναι 2.65 ελαχιστο καθαρο

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## Balance

> 2.Ειχε δικιο ο χαρης στο #18 το υπογειο εφοσον εχει κυρια χρηση πρεπει να ειναι 2.65 ελαχιστο καθαρο


Αν υπάρχει το ελεύθερο ύψος  2.65 μ. σε κτίριο που πρόκειται να κατασκευαστεί με το ΝΟΚ μπορεί ο χώρος αυτός να αξιοποιηθεί ως υπνοδωμάτιο?

O NOK στο άρθρο 2 παρ. 28:
_"Εσωτερικός εξώστης (πατάρι) είναι προσβάσιμος χώρος 
που βρίσκεται εντός χώρου, όπου η υποκείμενη 
επιφάνεια πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις χώρου κύριας χρήσης, 
έχει προσπέλαση αποκλειστικά από το χώρο αυτόν, 
αποτελεί λειτουργικό παράρτημα της χρήσης αυτής, 
έχει συνολικό εμβαδόν μικρότερο του 70% της επιφάνειας του υποκείμενου χώρου αποτελεί λειτουργικό παράρτημα της χρήσης αυτής.."_

Πως μπορεί να βγει συμπέρασμα με ασφάλεια?
Στους κλειστούς εσωτερικούς παρόλο που το ύψος και πρακτικά
δεν εξυπηρετεί υπάρχει αναφορά βοηθητικής χρήσης:

_37. Κλειστός εσωτερικός εξώστης (κλειστό πατάρι)_ 
_είναι προσβάσιμος χώρος με ύψος έως 1,20 μ. χωρίς_ 
_μόνιμη κατασκευή κλίμακας, βρίσκεται εντός χώρου,_ 
_όπου η υποκείμενη επιφάνεια πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις_ 
_χώρου κύριας ή βοηθητικής χρήσης, έχει βοηθητική χρήση, 
δεν θεωρείται όροφος και δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί_ 
_ανεξάρτητη ιδιοκτησία._

----------


## Xάρης

> Αν υπάρχει το ελεύθερο ύψος 2.65 μ. σε κτίριο που πρόκειται να κατασκευαστεί με το ΝΟΚ μπορεί ο χώρος αυτός να αξιοποιηθεί ως υπνοδωμάτιο?


Εννοείς σε υπόγειο κτηρίου;
Δεν νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα το ερώτημά σου.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Balance αλλο το παταρι της &28 και αλλο το παταρι της &37.

Η &37 αναφερεται στα γνωστα κλειστα παταρια που βρισκονται πανω απο τα λουτρα καθαρα για αποθηκευτικη και γενικα βοηθητικη χρηση και μπορουν να εχουν υψος μεχρι 1.20μ.Προς τα παταρια αυτα δεν μπορει να υπαρχει μονιμη σκαλα.

Τα παταρια της &28 δεν εχουν περιορισμο μεγιστου υψους οπως τα παταρια πανω απο τα λουτρα  και το ελαχιστο υψος τους προκυπτει αναλογα με την χρηση που εχουν.(2.40 για βοηθητκη χρηση και 2.65 για κυρια χρηση).Επισης προς τα παταρια αυτα μπορει να υπαρχει μονιμη σκαλα.

Παντως μετα απο συζητησεις εχω καταληξει οτι το σκεπτικο που ειχε ο νομοθετης για τα παταρια της &28 ειναι να μην κατασκευαζονται κλειστα και για αυτο το λογο και η τεχνικη οδηγια αναφερει οτι εφοσον στο παταρι κατασκευασθει εστω κλειστος χωρος βοηθιτικης χρησης (πχ wc) αυτος προσμετραται στην δομηση.Αρα αν σκοπευεις να εκμεταλευθεις το παταρι σαν υπνοδωματιο τοτε αυτο θα πρεπει να εχει ελαχιστο ελευθερο υψος 2.65μ και θα μετρησει στην δομηση οποτε χανεις το bonus που δινει ο ΝΟΚ για τα παταρια.Γενικα τα παταρια της &28 πρεπει να αποτελουν λειτουργικό παράρτημα της κυριας χρησης πανω απο την οποια βρισκονται.Πχ αν εχω ενα σαλονι το να βαλω ενα γραφειο στο παταρι οκ ειναι δεκτο.

  Γενικα τα υπνοδωματια θεωρουνται χωροι κυριας χρησης και το ελαχιστο ελευθερο υψος τους  πρεπει να ειναι 2.65 μ.

----------


## dimi12

Σε κτήριο με Ο.Α. του 1989 το ισόγειο είναι αδιαμόρφωτο (pilotis). Ενώ βάσει Ο.Α. το ελεύθερο ύψος πρέπει να είναι 3,00μ στην πράξη κατασκευάστηκε με ύψος 2,50μ. Σήμερα ο ιδιοκτήτης επιθυμεί να μετατρέψει τον χώρο σε κατοικία (χώρος κύριας χρήσης). Εαν πρώτα τακτοποιηθεί η απόκλιση από το εγκεκριμένο ύψος μαζί με κάποιες άλλες παραβάσεις που υπάρχουν, θα μπορούσε να εκδοθεί Άδεια Δόμησης για την συγκεκριμένη αλλαγή χρήσης?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τη γνώμη μου *ΌΧΙ*.
Ακόμα και αυθαίρετη κατοικία να ήταν, δεν θα μπορούσες να τη νομιμοποιήσεις ως χώρο κύριας χρήσης διότι δεν είναι σύννομη. Εκτός εάν ήταν προ του ΝΟΚ (2012).

----------


## SebLoeb

Σε υφιστάμενο κτήριο (κατασκευής ~1990), που εκλήθην για τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτου ορόφου (πατάρι πλήρους κάτοψης μεταξύ δύο νομίμων δαπέδων), μέτρησα καθαρό εσωτερικό ύψος κάτω από το 2,65μ του ΝΟΚ. Ο αυθαίρετος αυτός όροφος θα τακτοποιηθεί ως χώρος κύριας χρήσης ή ως βοηθητικής;

----------


## Xάρης

Το ύψος δεν καθορίζει το αν ο χώρος θα θεωρηθεί κύριος ή βοηθητικός. Δεν ελέγχουμε βάσει Κτιριοδομικού για να βρούμε το είδος του χώρου.

----------


## Ελ_μα

καλημέρα,
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το 2,65 του ΝΟΚ αν ισχύει σε υφιστάμενα κελύφη. Κτίριο με άδεια 1972 ως κατάστημα θέλω να κάνω αλλαγή χρήσης σε κατοικία. Το 2,65 είναι δεσμευτικό ή ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό λόγω παλιάς άδειας;

----------


## Xάρης

Αν είναι για χορήγηση βεβαίωσης κύριας χρήσης, νομίζω ότι λαμβάνεις τα ελάχιστα ύψη που ίσχυαν την εποχή της ανέγερσης τους κτηρίου. 
Δηλαδή, για το κτήριο του 1972 αυτά που καθορίζει ο *ΓΟΚ 1955*.

----------


## SebLoeb

> Το ύψος δεν καθορίζει το αν ο χώρος θα θεωρηθεί κύριος ή βοηθητικός. Δεν ελέγχουμε βάσει Κτιριοδομικού για να βρούμε το είδος του χώρου.


Άρα το κριτήριο στο τι θα δηλωθεί στον νόμο των αυθαιρέτων είναι τι θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης;

----------


## Xάρης

Πώς καταλήγεις σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα από τα όσα έγραψα παραπάνω.

Ο μηχανικός είναι υπεύθυνος να ΑΠΟΤΥΠΩΣΕΙ στα σχέδια και την τεχνική έκθεση ΟΛΕΣ τις αυθαιρεσίες που θα διαπιστώσει κατά την αυτοψία που θα κάνει.

Ο ιδιοκτήτης θα αποφασίσει για το σε ποιες απ' αυτές τις αυθαιρεσίες θα υπολογιστεί το πρόστιμο.

Ο μηχανικός θα δώσει ή δεν θα δώσει βεβαίωση αναλόγως του αν όλες οι αυθαιρεσίες που αφορούν υπέρβαση κάλυψης/δόμησης/ύψους και αλλαγές χρήσης εισαχθούν στα φύλλα καταγραφής ώστε να πληρωθεί πρόστιμο γι αυτές.

----------


## MLarch

Καλησπέρα, καλό μήνα με υγεία! 
Σε υφιστάμενη, διώροφη, λιθόκτιστη οικία του 1930 ευρισκόμενη σε στάσιμο οικισμό < 800κατοίκων, βάσει της στατικής μελέτης, το ξύλινο μεσοπάτωμα θα αντικατασταθεί με πλάκα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος επί υποστυλωμάτων στην ίδια στάθμη. Συνεπώς, το καθαρό ύψος θα παραμείνει ως έχει. Το ερώτημα είναι, αν μπορεί να εκδοθεί η ΟΑ υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες, δεδομένου ότι είναι βραχώδες το έδαφος θεμελίωσης, καθιστώντας αδύνατη την υποβάθμιση του ισογείου.
Στο Ν. 4067/12 με τις τελευταίες τροποποιήσεις, το ελάχιστο ελεύθερο ύψος για χώρο κύριας χρήσης ορίζεται στα 2,50μ., και στο αρθ. 23 αναφέρεται "2. Για τα κτίρια ή τα τμήματα των κτιρίων της παραγράφου 1, οι συντελεστές κάλυψης, δόμησης, όγκου και ύψη υπολογίζονται σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό και τις πολεοδομικές διατάξεις που ίσχυαν κατά το χρόνο κατασκευής τους."
Στο ΦΕΚ 588Δ δεν καθορίζεται ελαχ. ελευθ. ύψος, ενώ στο ΦΕΚ Δ 181/3.5.1985 ισχύει το 2,40.
Τέλος, στο άρθρο 8 του Κτιριοδομικού αναφέρεται παρ. 1.2. ''Τα παραπάνω επιτρεπόμενα ελάχιστα ελεύθερα ύψη των χώρων των κτιρίων μειώνονται σε 2,20 m, 2,00 m και 1,90 m αντίστοιχα, εφόσον έχουν διαμορφωθεί πριν από τις 30-9-55 (Ημέρα δημοσίευσης του από 9-8-55 Δ/τος "περί ΓΟΚ του Κράτους"). ''
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Από τη στιγμή που η άδεια αφορά στατική ενίσχυση υπάρχοντος κτηρίου χωρίς να επηρεάζονται τα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη (κάλυψη-δόμηση-όγκος-ύψος-αποστάσεις από όρια), ούτε όμως και τα κτηριοδομικά (φωτισμός-αερισμός-ελεύθερος ύψος), γιατί να μην μπορεί να εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια;

Η §2 του άρθρου 23 του ΝΟΚ που κάνει λόγο για υπολογισμό συντελεστών κάλυψης, δόμησης, όγκου και των υψών, αναφέρεται στα μέγιστα εξωτερικά ύψη και όχι στο ελάχιστο εσωτερικό ύψος που είναι διάταξη του κτηριοδομικού.

Συνεπώς, ισχύει η §1.2 του Κτηριοδομικού.

----------


## MLarch

Σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
Για την ακρίβεια, η κάλυψη, η δόμηση και οι αποστάσεις από τα όρια -η μια πλευρά εν μέρει είναι εντός Δ=2,50μ- δεν θα μεταβληθούν, το ύψος όμως θα αυξηθεί εντός των επιτρεπόμενων ορίων για την κατασκευή περιμετρικού περίδεσμου-διαζώματος 40εκ από ΟΣ. 
Προφορικά μηχανικός της αρμόδιας ΥΔΟΜ μου πρότεινε, αντί να ανεβάσω το μεσοπάτωμα -αχρηστεύοντας τα ανοίγματα του ορόφου-, να κατεβάσω το δάπεδο του ισογείου -κατασκευαστικά ανέφικτο-, με τη λογική ότι τώρα διαμορφώνω ξανά τα ύψη με την πλάκα ΟΣ.

----------

